# emerge gentoo-sources wird nicht fertig

## uhai

Anscheinend bin ich einem Bug aufgesessen. Ein "emerge gentoo-sources" bleibt bei einem Patch stehen wie in diesem Bug.

Wie komme ich weiter? Ist es sinnvoll auf 2.6.31-r9 oder gar auf 2.6.32 auszuweichen? Beide sind masked by keyword amd64. Oder kann ich den Patch auslassen?

uhai

<edit> auch emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.30 gibt:

```
* Applying 4400_alpha-sysctl-uac.patch (-p0+) ...
```

 und nix geht mehr...

----------

## mv

Hast Du patch-2.5.9 installiert (equery list patch)? Sagt 

```
head /usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass
```

 dass es sich um v 1.328 2010/01/10 handelt? Und ist kernel-2.eclass entsprechend v 1.224 2009/12/13? Nur um mal eine Alternative zu haben, kannst Du es mal nach 

```
export UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="true"
```

 versuchen. Und zu Deiner anderen Frage: Ja, Du kannst den Patch weglassen: 

```
export UNIPATCH_EXCLUDE="4400_alpha*"
```

 Ob das sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht: Falls Du ihn nicht später händisch anwenden willst, solltest Du Dir zumindest durchlesen, was er macht.

----------

## uhai

Danke mv.

So sieht das hier aus:

```
(chroot) livecd src # equery list patch

[ Searching for package 'patch' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (0)

```

```
(chroot) livecd src # head /usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/eclass/eutils.eclass,v 1.328 2010/01/10 15:58:58 scarabeus Exp $

# @ECLASS: eutils.eclass

# @MAINTAINER:

# base-system@gentoo.org

# @BLURB: many extra (but common) functions that are used in ebuilds

# @DESCRIPTION:

# The eutils eclass contains a suite of functions that complement

```

Alles ganz frisch, noch im chroot.

Der Tip mit dem 

```
export UNIPATCH_STRICTORDER="true"
```

 scheint zu klappen:

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6

>>> Install gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6/image/ category sys-kernel

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/Makefile': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/scripts': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/scripts': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/.gitignore': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/Kbuild': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/COPYING': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/fs': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/fs': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/README': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/virt': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/virt': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/ipc': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/ipc': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/MAINTAINERS': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/security': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/security': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/samples': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/samples': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/usr': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/usr': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/sound': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/sound': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/init': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/init': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/crypto': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/crypto': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/arch': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/arch': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/firmware': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/firmware': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/block': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/block': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/tools': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/tools': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/Documentation': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/Documentation': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/mm': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/mm': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/REPORTING-BUGS': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/CREDITS': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/.mailmap': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/net': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/net': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/lib': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/lib': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/include': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/include': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `patches/000002': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `patches/000002': No such file or directory

chmod: changing permissions of `patches/000001': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot read directory `patches/000001': No such file or directory

>>> Copying sources ...

>>> Completed installing gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

 * For more info on this patchset, and how to report problems, see:

 * http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

>>> Recording sys-kernel/gentoo-sources in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Scheint zu klappen

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Darf man fragen was für eine LiveCD du da verwendest?

----------

## mv

Mir scheint, da stimmt was mit den Rechten nicht. 

```
ls -d /var/tmp/portage
```

 sollte so etwas anzeigen wie 

```
drwxrwxrwt portage portage /var/tmp/portage
```

 Möglicherweise liegt es auch an merkwürdigen mount-Optionen (nosuid, noexec, ...). Was sagt denn mount?

----------

